# [SOLVED] Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection



## airamtm (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Gurus,

I have read a lot of articles with similar such as mine and tried several fixes but to no avail. My problem is that my browser keeps disconnecting even if I have a stable internet connection since I can ping google/facebook & other websites, my torrent download works, and I can access the internet using my phone via wifi. 

After turning on the PC, I can browse but after several minutes, it will say no internet connection or will just keep loading and loading. This happens to all my browsers: chrome, firefox & IE.

I have tried scanning my PC for malware using malwarebytes, for viruses using BDefender 2013, RogueKiller, and eliminated all infections. I have also tried using no proxy on the browser settings and even tried automatic settings , tried repairing my connection in network settings, rebooting the router, doing the netsh reset, used the winsockfix tool, to no avail.

When my internet acts up, my fix is to run the command ipconfig /release the ipconfig /renew. It temporarily gets my internet going and after a few minutes, it'll act up again. And I'll do the release and renew steps over and over..

Please help as I have ran out of options. My system summary: 

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	DALUSONG-767B65
System Manufacturer	System manufacturer
System Model	System Product Name
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10 GenuineIntel ~2500 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. 0402, 5/16/2011
SMBIOS Version	2.5
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name	DALUSONG-767B65\dranden
Time Zone	China Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	4,096.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	2.23 GB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.95 GB
Page File Space	5.34 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

My ipconfig:



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dalusong-767b65
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-98-11-2D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
192.168.254.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 25, 2013 4:14:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 26, 2013 4:14:33 PM

Thank you so much in advance...!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

Hi there,

Updating your Atheros driver might help.
ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows (Atheros?????)

Here's a Tutorial on how you can manually update your network driver.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html

If above advice didn't work, I hate to suggest this but your P2P program (torrent) might be causing this issue and you may uninstall it.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## airamtm (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

Hi.. thanks for the tip..

I just updated my atheros driver from 1.0.0.43 to .45. I have yet to test if I can browse continuously but so far, it's stable.. 

I'll update this thread if anything comes up or if it resolves my issue..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

Alright, we're on standby. :smile:


----------



## airamtm (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

Hello,

I encountered no problems after updating my driver. However, it's happening again at this very moment and I'm just able to connect using the release and renew command..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

Can you please try booting to Safe Mode to Networking? Restart your computer, continue tapping F8 then select this option and see if you're able to replicate the issue.


----------



## airamtm (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

i'll do that right now


----------



## airamtm (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

EDIT: I was about to restart my PC then I tried to browse again, and it's working continuously.. this is annoying.. xD


----------



## airamtm (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

alrgith, safe mode with networking is working fine.. lemme test again in normal mode..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

I'd say keep an eye out for a couple of days and try these additional recommendations:

Do Clean boot: How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista

If you are using AV or Security software, uninstall then reinstall, it might help.

Might as well clearing cache in your browser(s).
How to Clear Your Browser's Cache (with screenshots) - wikiHow


----------



## airamtm (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

Hi.. after doing the clean boot on 5/29, the issue has stopped.. I can say that this has been resolved by the clean boot.. I dont know what program is causing it but im glad sir 2xg was able to help me out..

Thanks a bunch sir..!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Browser keeps disconnecting but my PC has stable internet connection*

You're Welcome and for the record I'm not a 'Sir' but a 'Ma'am' :whistling:
Glad to hear the Clean Boot helped resolved your issue.



airamtm said:


> Hi.. after doing the clean boot on 5/29, the issue has stopped.. I can say that this has been resolved by the clean boot.. I dont know what program is causing it but im glad sir 2xg was able to help me out..
> 
> Thanks a bunch sir..!


----------

